# Need to find a free parking area near JLT cluster P



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Expats,

I need to find a free parking area near(reasonable walking distance)from JLT cluster P. My landlord wants 1000 AED per month for a garage spot. 

Are there any less expensive or free parking areas that I can use? I want to rent a car for 3 months starting next week. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jrmerchant (Apr 27, 2012)

You will be better off finding parking at private parking lots who will charge you from AED 200-400 per month


----------

